# Etwas GEGEN Schnecken



## Hundefreundin (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo.
Ich bin die Neue, übers Ipad meines Freundes hier (bissi mühsam mit tippen) und schon 2x rausgeflogen. Entschuldigt bitte wenn ich mich kurz fasse aber sonst wird dasnie mehr ein Beitrag 



Teichdaten: Schwimmteich, errichtet 03/08 in Eigenregie, ca. 300m2, Durchnittstiefe 1,60m, max. Tiefe 3m; Te hnik: selbst gebauter Skimmer, Drainagerohrfilter, ausbgiebige Vielfältige Pflanzzone, 1x jährlich 5Kanister Mikroorganismen 

Tiere im/am Teich: Ringelnattern, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, Olme, __ Feuersalamander, ca. 50 __ Molche, div. Kleintiere

Problem: "u.a." wohnen zig Teichschlammschnecken bei uns die zwar brav Algen fressen aber auch viel Zeit für diverse Sexspielchen verwenden :smoki eine natürliche Regulation der Besatzdichtedie hatten wir bis dato nicht (letztes Jahr hatsmir gereicht und ich hab mal 3/4 der Population abgefischt- waren zehn 10Liter Kübel!!!!!!!) die __ Schnecken machen mehr Mist als sie dem Teich "bringen"

Ziel: weniger Schnecken ohne sie auszurotten (mag die Schleimer eh total, aber zuviel ist zuviel)

Frage: macht der Einsatz von Fischen Sinn (__ Schleie???)? Will aber nur 2-3 Tiere weil ich nicht in 6 Monaten einen Beitrag zu "zu viel Fische im Teich" posten will - unser Zoofachhädler meinte er hätte dann eh auch __ Hechte im Programm    

Danke für die Hilfe und SORRY für den Stenotext....

Eva


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Etwas GEGEN  Schnecken*

Servus Eva

Herzlich Willkommen Nachbarin 

Ich würde keine Fische einsetzen ...

Wir haben auch viele "Spitzige", aber negativ sind sie mir nicht aufgefallen ...

Sie gehen nicht an die Pflanzen, nur an abgestorbenes 

Ist das bei Dir anders 

Würde mich sehr über Bilder deines/Eures Teiches freuen


----------



## Hundefreundin (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Etwas GEGEN  Schnecken*

Hallo Helmut.

Die Schleimer sind nett und höflich zu Pflanzen und Tieren, aber die doch sehr zahlreichen Ausscheidungen stören massiv, absaugen nutzt nur begrenzt bzw. ist aufgrund der Grösse nicht leicht durchführbar (vielleicht hat auch das jemand Tipps...). Auch verlegen sie uns immer wieder den Skimmer und die Eiablage unter den Seerosenblättern verträgt sich icht mit den Seerosenblättern ...

Abgesehen davon bin ICH von den Tierchen schon so genervt, das mich das schwimmen i. teich schon nicht mehr freut. Gut für die Schnrcken, ich weiss 

LG Eva
P.s.: Bild kann ich mal posten wenn ich wieder zum pc komme...


----------



## Taetzchen (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Etwas GEGEN  Schnecken*

Hallo Eva,

ich kann da zwar nicht direkt etwas zu sagen, weil ich das Problem am Teich nie hatte. Aber im Aquarium habe ich auch länger mit zu vielen Schnecken gekämpft und ich denke die Ursache könnte da eine ähnliche sein. Schnecken sind an sich ja eine feine Sache, weil Restevertilger und so ein bischen Dreckstaubsauger. Heißt gleichzeitig aber auch: sind viele Nährstoffe vorhanden gibts viele Schnecken. Nun ist das mit den Nährstoffen im Aquarium durch die Absenkung der Futtermenge recht einfach zu regulieren. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß man im Teich durch konsequentes Entfernen von Nährstoffeintrag die Schneckenmenge reduzieren kann. Stellschrauben sind beispielsweise abgestorbenes Pflanzenmaterial entfernen, oder mehr Pflanzen zur Nährstoffverwertung einsetzen. Absammeln nützt wohl eher weniger, da Du damit die Ursache nicht entfernst, auch von Gegenmitteln oder ähnlichem halte ich nicht viel, da sie letztlich auch nur symptomatisch wirken.  In meinem Aquarium von 300L hat das jedenfalls prima funktioniert, die Schneckenmassen sind auf ein erträgliches Maß zurückgegangen - ich denke das müßte im Prinzip auch im größeren Maßstab umsetzbar sein. Allerdings braucht man dafür sicher auch Geduld, es wird wohl einige Zeit dauern, bis die restlichen "überschüssigen" Nährstoffe von den Schnecken vernichtet worden sind und sie auf Grund der ausbleibenden Nachversorgung weniger werden...
Fazit: weniger Nährstoffe, weniger Schnecken  zumindest wäre das mein Ansatz. Vielleicht hat jemand anders hier ja schon ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann zur Lösungsfindung beitragen.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Etwas GEGEN  Schnecken*

Hei, seh ich genauso...
Schnecken können nur sch....wenn sie vorher etwas gefressen haben...wenn sie das nicht fressen, wird es entweder zersetzt oder überall liegt Schmotter....nahrhafter Unterwasserkompost sozusagen...Eigentlich müßtest Du den Schnecken dankbar sein, weil sie Dir so schön saubermachen...eigentlich kannst Du jetzt ganz bequem den Schneckenkot absaugen/rausfiltern (einfach mal umrühren)...dann ist er weg und stört nichtmehr...
Algen und matschige Pflanzenteile entfernen ist warscheinlich das größere Übel...
Schmeißmal eine Handvoll gammelige Pflanzenteile in einen Eimer mit Teichwasser und schau, was passiert...Jauche ist ein Dreck dagegen...das verhindern die Schnecken...
Das sie nicht so viel zu fressen finden, ist die beste Geburtenkontrolle, weil die Vermehrung einfach vom Nahrungsangebot abhängt...Den Kreislauf gilt es zu durchbrechen...
VG Monika


----------



## Bebel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Etwas GEGEN  Schnecken*

Hallo Eva

Ich will Dir zwar auch nicht zu Fischen raten, denn da kommt man nur vom Regen in die Traufe. 

Allerdings um auf Deine Anfrage zu antworten: es gibt in meinem Fischteich sehr wenige Schnecken, in meinen Pflanzen-(Mini)-Teichen ohne Fressfeinde dafür jede Menge. Das spricht wohl dafür, dass Fische den Schnecken ordentlich etwas entgegenzusetzen haben.

Allerdings kann man mit Fischen ganz schnell das Problem haben, dass Du jetzt mit den Schnecken hast - unkontrollierte Vermehrung und Kot ohne Ende.

LG Bebel


----------



## archie01 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Etwas GEGEN  Schnecken*

Hallo
Ein sehr guter Schneckenvertilger ist der __ Aal , Probleme mit einer Massenvermehrung sind da auch ausgeschlossen 
Kauf dir ein paar Satzaale und in 1o Jahren besuchen wir dich zum Aalangeln und anschließenden Räuchern 

Gruß
Archie


----------

